# termination of migration agent service- 956 or 956A



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just updated that i need to fill 956 A for termination services of migration agent and inform diac with form 756A.

whereas in past everone in forum asked me to fill form 956.

Pls, if anyone can clarify. i want to inform diac that, they should conect me from now and i am cancelling servic es from my agent.

Pls suggest, which from...

i was about to send 956...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't view the forms because I'm on my blackberry, but what are the titles of the forms you mention? They have a title as well as a number which give a good descriptor of what its for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually from just looking on google it's form 956a you want. Does the title not tell you as much?


----------



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks so Much shel,

Title does say, and its clear that i shuld use form 956a.

But i got confused as everyone, icluding senior members suggested for 956, and while searching i did founf old post where people has send 956 for termination services of case officer.

One major help from you pls...where do i send form 956A, do i fill scan and send to CO or some specific mail id or to general gsm ouery mail id.

Thanks for valuable help



_shel said:


> Actually from just looking on google it's form 956a you want. Does the title not tell you as much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

If you have a CO who's email you have then scan and send it to them ASAP if I was you I'd also be making a formal complaint about this guy.

I hope others now realise how using an unregistered migraion agent can be a bad thing even if they are nearer you or cost less!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Some Useful reference info for you : (Feedback and Complaints)

*General Skilled Migration enquiries*

Telephone: 1300 364 613

Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.
Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:
your application is outside standard processing times
or
you wish to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.
If you have lodged a General Skilled Migration visa, and have been allocated a case officer, you should, where possible, correspond directly by email with your case officer.

Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)

*Report an unregistered migration agent*

If you want to report an unregistered migration agent please use the department's feedback form.
Migration Agents – Don't get Caught Out by Unregistered Agents

Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

You may also contact the Immigration Dob-in Line.
Telephone: 1800 009 623

Watch this Video : 




*To report problems with overseas migration agents*

Overseas agents registered with the Office of the MARA
If their conduct is : illegal – report them to the local law enforcement authority and the local departmental office a breach of the Migration Agents Code of Conduct – report them to the Office of the MARA.
Telephone: +61 2 9299 5341


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

raza.hassan said:


> Thanks so Much shel,
> 
> Title does say, and its clear that i shuld use form 956a.
> 
> ...


I replied back to another thread which you have started (with the same topic/discussion which was unnecessary) and it is clearly mentioned that you are supposed to use form 956a. I replied on 18th Dec and its post # 10 in the other thread started by you.
Dont get me wrong but it seems that you do not read the posts properly.


----------



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

My Apologies Lifeisgood for that.

I am so tensed that i literallly read in your post as 956, missed A. 

I am so tensed about the whole thing that i am trying hard to get proper way.

So kind of you guys to help me, big help u been.

Thanks.




lifeisgood said:


> I replied back to another thread which you have started (with the same topic/discussion which was unnecessary) and it is clearly mentioned that you are supposed to use form 956a. I replied on 18th Dec and its post # 10 in the other thread started by you.
> Dont get me wrong but it seems that you do not read the posts properly.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

raza.hassan said:


> My Apologies Lifeisgood for that.
> 
> I am so tensed that i literallly read in your post as 956, missed A.
> 
> ...


No worries..Its all good bro...
I hope things work out for you...
Shoot back if you need any help..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think you ever answered the question about what the fees were for that your agent was asking?

Dolly


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Dolly, I don't think he will reply as to the cost issue. There are always 2 sides to the story. People sign contracts with migration agents (registered or not) and do not read the fine print. Some agents charge fees in different installments i.e. first installment for document preparation, second for filing, final on receipt of file number etc. If someone is so confused regarding which form to use, obviously they need to hire a migration agent. I understand language can be an issue for some people but you need good English skills to migrate anyway. All the forms on DIAC website explain what the purpose of the form is, who should use it etc etc. If people cannot read "basic" English, it makes you wonder how are they attaining high marks in IELTS? 

Well that was my vent for the day. Nothing personal against anyone. I love Australia and feel that sometimes people are scamming the system.

On the other hand, I am upbeat that there is demand for migration agents. It seems that the 20-30 grand I am spending to become a MARA registered agent won't be in waste. I will somehow make a living and feed my family.

Joe


----------



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

Jshara/joe,

Just to make things clear about what you mentioned in this post.

I very much know how the migration and migration agent process works. you rightly said there are agreements where in you pay in installments. 

I may have sounded dumb by clearing my doubts about 956, the reason being i m not sure if you also aware of. till 2010 it was just one form and after that DIAC made changes and 956A came in to exsistence.

Many people did told me that they filed 956 themself for withdrawing migration agent. that made me confuse even after reading what the form clearly says. As i dont want to mess up my case. its better to confuse even silly doubts then do blunder later.

Coming to my agent charges, i made one time full payment to my migration agent, including his fees, ACS, DIAC fess, misc expenses were also charged.

I read the complete agreement and now since after filing my agent wants money very often stating that DIAC requies it for further processing, which you also know isnt true. i was asked 400 AUD, to change my address with DIAC.

After all this cheating i am trying to take control of my application process.

I am sure when you read back your words after reading my post, would be apologitic.

Nothing against you, but make sure you know the matter before you comment on it.







jshara said:


> Hi Dolly, I don't think he will reply as to the cost issue. There are always 2 sides to the story. People sign contracts with migration agents (registered or not) and do not read the fine print. Some agents charge fees in different installments i.e. first installment for document preparation, second for filing, final on receipt of file number etc. If someone is so confused regarding which form to use, obviously they need to hire a migration agent. I understand language can be an issue for some people but you need good English skills to migrate anyway. All the forms on DIAC website explain what the purpose of the form is, who should use it etc etc. If people cannot read "basic" English, it makes you wonder how are they attaining high marks in IELTS?
> 
> Well that was my vent for the day. Nothing personal against anyone. I love Australia and feel that sometimes people are scamming the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@ jshara : 

956A is a new form which was introduced by DIAC.

Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 100 to 999

Click on the link above and below the forms it clearly states that 956A is a new form and the use of from 956 has been changed..

I think raza.hassan had a very point and query. alleviating his problem is what this forum is all about ...

nothing against you jshara but Solve the problem;not add to the existing one..

forms can be misleading sometimes not bcoz they are hard to understand but bcoz we read them in the wrong manner..So raza.hassan might have erred here and made a mistake..


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

@lifeisgood and @raza.hassan

Ok Ok I admit it. I may have come across to you guys as abrupt but forms, procedures, laws change all the time. If you read information which is old and then try to justify yourself that this old information is correct, the who is at fault? 

A problem is alleviated by asking the right question, considering the answer, doing research on the answer to check if the answer is correct. 

If you ask, "Are you sure?" , a person who filled his form in 2010 will say " Yes, I am sure it is form 956", a person who filled his form in December 2011 will say "Yes, I am sure it's form 956A". Now both these answers are correct, so where does that leave the person who is asking "Are you sure?".

If you think that I am rude, wait till you arrive in Australia. You will think that every Aussie is rude. We are not rude. We just have a dark/black sense of humour. Why else would we name a swimming pool as "Harold Holt Memorial Swimming Pool" . 

_Harold Holt was an ex-Prime Minister of Australia who disappeared(presumed drowned) whilst swimming in the ocean in 1967. _


----------



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Dolly,

Just wondering if you know what all forms i need to send to CO and DIAC to take control of my application.

Have already mailed CO with Form 956A. 

How will the CO contact me, through same mail id which i mailed, or there is some form i need to fill to give my new mail id. people suggested for Form 1193 or Change of circumstance Form.

Cause till now my CO had my agents mail id.

Any advice on this.


----------

